# help wid handycam...



## kushal_657 (Jun 26, 2007)

hi...
m usin a sony handycam which i wanna use as a webcam..is dat possible.. ...??


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2007)

yes its is through the provided USB cable......


----------

